# Hello, I'm from Chicago!! :D



## Noelle (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am Carol Noelle from Chicago and I am so happy to be here! I don't have my horse yet but am getting my very first one very soon hopefully! So I came here for some advice as this seems to be the right place for that 
Ok so I have loved horses from afar all my life and have waited a loooong time to own one--that time is now! people ask what my dream horse is--well he is all black, like The Black Stallion. So, I am looking for a black gelding who is sweet and will forgive my green-ness, who I will spoil with love.
I found a great place to pasture board my horse when I do get him..I have ridden many times but just on trails with a guide and so I am starting formal lessons next week. Here's my situation: I am not interested in renting or leasing someone elses horse--I want my OWN! I have several people who own horses looking around for me--I also know that you don't pick a horse by its color but I LOVE black horses so much!
The other day I found an ad on the net selling a 3 yr old gelding, black, sweet, BEAUTIFUL. He is in Wisconsin and within the price I am willing to pay. I just spoke to the owner and she tells me he is not broke yet and that she does not recommend this horse to an inexperienced beginner like me!!  I m heartbroken! She said she just doesn't have time to train him and he should go to someone who will train him. All I want is to care for my horse and ride trails--nothing fancy!! Is is crazy for me to think I could still buy him, bring him here to the pasture boarder near my home and hire someone to train him for me? Can't I learn with him? And how long would it take for a 3 yr old horse like this to be trained and how much would it cost?
ANY advice is very much appreciated! Thanks in advance and I am enjoying everyone's beautiful pics of their horses (can't wait to post my own!)
Carol Noelle in Chicago


----------



## Noelle (Mar 13, 2010)

wow seriously? I thought horselovers were supposed to be friendly people? NO ONE is going to welcome me in here?  oh well......


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya! welcome to the forum  sorry no one answered this before. sometimes there arent replies straight away  hope you stay and enjoy the forum. it really is a lovely place


----------



## Noelle (Mar 13, 2010)

hi jazzy  thanks for welcoming me I was starting to get discouraged! do u have any advice for a newbie like me? I am getting so much misinformation--just fell in love w a horse for sale on the internet and now the ad is pulled!!! how is the best way to buy my first horse anyway? I'm near Chicago...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

If you search through the forum, there have been a lot of threads about folks buying their first horse....and you'll get a lot of opinions, too.

Being your first horse and not an experienced rider, you'll want to have your instructor or a trainer help you. Don't buy with your 'heart'...don't make breed or color the most important factors...and be patient. You'll want a horse that matches your experience, expectations, and type of riding that you are interested in. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey
First of all, give us a break! It is not because we don't respond right away that it means we don't care or are unfriendly..

Second, don't just rush into buying a horse! No matter how much you love that one, it seems like you are heavily sugarcoating it.
Never think about the best, always keep the worst scenario in mind!
Be prepared and look realisticly, it'll save you a LOT of trouble


----------



## Noelle (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice! hey kashmere! I'm not rushing into anything! I have waited all my life to get my own horse and now that the time has come, I don't want to waste any time...I have pretty good instincts and know when something is right for me...anyway, yes, it is good advice to have people more experienced look out for me. I know there are lots of great horses out there..i just can't wait to find the perfect one for me....he's waiting for me!


----------



## inspired2 (Feb 17, 2010)

You are so cute, Noelle! Remind me of how I was years ago and couldn't wait to have my first horse. I was horse crazy! Every book available was in my library. Luckily, I had a great trainer who matched me to my first horse. The one I really wanted was a cement mixer (odd, odd gait) but I thought she was so pretty! LOL I ended up with a quarter horse buckskin who was to be my best friend for many, many years. It was a good choice. We fit together like bread and butter.

Take your time, take your trainer, and enjoy the outcome. It would be wonderful if you find your Black Stallion look alike, but remember "there are NO ugly GOOD horses!"  Good luck and keep us posted! Pics too!


----------

